# John Heath pen makers, Birmingham, November 2011



## TranKmasT (Dec 1, 2011)

Theres a few earlier reports of this place on here. Doesn't look like it's changed much apart from a severe outbreak of tagging. Some half decent street and banksy esque artwork livens up the walls which brightened up a damp squib of a day. Pity they had to extend this to the best room of all, the front reception which had some great plaster cornices and artdeco lights.





> This was once one of the many pen factories that existed in Birmingham.
> At one point 75% of all written word was with a pen made in one of the Birmingham factories. This one being John Heath's which became known as Kingfield Heath at some point in the 80's who were manufacturers of stationary equipment. The remaining paperwork we found ends at 2001 so this would be when the factory closed I presume. Time hasn't been good to this place as all of the glass ceiling in the main factory floor has all come down and smashed. And there was not a pen or any stationary in sight.







*Taken from* http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/File:Pen_Room03.jpg



*Another interesting site I came across was Museum and Learning Centre of Writing and Pen Trade Memorabilia* http://penroom.co.uk/Nibs_Gallery.aspx



























. 




































































*
--------------------------------------------------​*


----------



## smiler (Dec 1, 2011)

That does look interesting, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 1, 2011)

Really enjoyed this, at first I thought it was one of those 'the graffiti makes it' but it actually has some really fascinating incites into it's former glory. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 2, 2011)

looks like a fantastic place and it's nice to see that's it's relatively unspoiled. Even the artwork has a certain beauty.


----------

